# My version of a router box joint jig



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

i have been working on this jig for a little while and ive finally reached a point where it works really well so i figured id post it.





























basically this is a box joint or finger joint jig that uses a template guide to guide the fixture. similar in theory to jigs that use a miter slot to guide except i dont have a miter slot so i had to come up with this.


as far as i know ive never seen anyone use one like this so id like to think i invented it but im sure someone out there has done it before.

anyways this particular jig is set up for 1/4” joints but you could make one set up for any spacing you wanted

it uses a 1/2 template guide and a 1/4” router bit. the bottom of the jig is grooved to fit the 1/2” guide and there is a positive stop at the rear to keep the router bit from coming out the back. i plan on redoing this jig and making a new base as this was my experimental set up and i did a lot of trial and error stuff, mainly in regard to dust collection. i finally gave up and just put the 4” hose straight to the jig and it works perfect










































anyways hope you guys like it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike


Nice job  I love jigs I made one the same way and I used it until I got the OP box joint jig..

You can see what I did with the old one once I got the OP jig and used it for a new jig.  you can still see part of the slot in the base..in the picture below.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/3612d1162582478-deluxe-push-block-6130.jpg


Note made in the same way as the below
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2470-pocket-hole-jig-router-table.html

+++++++=


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

well if anyone would have beat me to it i should have known it would be you bob! :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I now use it on many of the jigs I make, I got the tip from Bob R. and Rick R. of the RWS show...

If you get some time check out the OP jig, and take the time to make one, it can do many,many router jobs and it's worth the time to make one..now that you got it down how it works... you talk about a sled this is a deluxe one..
I don't buy many jigs but I did buy this one, but I also make my own..a bit of a tank but it works..

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

also check out the link below
http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/25824-router-workshop-set-up.html

=====



Mike Gager said:


> well if anyone would have beat me to it i should have known it would be you bob! :laugh:


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

you know bob i actually made a copy of the oak park box joint jig but wasnt real successful with it

i didnt bolt the jig to the table like the oak park jig, i just clamped it and found that setting up the jig that way was kind of a pain. took a lot of test cuts to get it right

also i didnt like the way you had to slide the wood along the jig to get to the router bit, i always ended up going crooked or coming off the table a small bit. even with a pusher block from behind it just didnt work for me

not saying the oak park jig doesnt work, i imagine its miles better then what i put together, just my experience. maybe ill play around with it some more sometime


----------

